# French Motorway Database



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just planning this years trip and came across this site

SARATLAS

I found it very useful with details and an interactive map of the motorways and other roads.It also gives details of speed limits,tunnels bridges,junctions and tolls.I liked it :wink:

ps it's in English as well


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Wakk44,

Thany you, an excellent site.

Drew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

That's a great discovery and is book marked.

Russell


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Just planning this years trip and came across this site
> 
> SARATLAS
> 
> ...


A good find and I've added it to the Useful and Informative Continental Websites. list which I try to keep up to date in Continental Touring Info for the benefit of members.

Just realised it's almost 6 years since I started it.
That was when I was just a spring chicken.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well done that super sleuth.   

cabby


----------



## Amanda-Jo (Jul 16, 2012)

*European Motorways*

Here's another one you may want to try. It's in English too. www dot ajdor dot co dot uk
I notice it's been a while since your original post but hope you get this.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: European Motorways*



Amanda-Jo said:


> Here's another one you may want to try. It's in English too. www dot ajdor dot co dot uk
> I notice it's been a while since your original post but hope you get this.


Hi Amanda-Jo

Since it says on the website, _"ajdor.co.uk is not affiliated to any profit, or non-profit making enterprise."_ I can't imagine the forum owner would have any objection to an accurately presented URL.

It looks a very interesting website, and is going straight into my Favourites. Are you involved at all?

http://www.ajdor.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## Amanda-Jo (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re:*

Hi Dave. Yes, it's my own website. It's taken 6months to get it to the stage that it's at at the moment.
I would have put a proper link in myself but I'm not a subscriber to this site and thanks, I have no objections at all.
Just glad that someone out there likes it and can make use of it.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

What a fascinating collection of hard-to-find information.
Thank you for pulling it all together - I shall dine out on its existence for a long time...
I shall also keep an eye on its development.

Patrick


----------



## Amanda-Jo (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re:*

Thanks Patrick.
I've been working today on translating it into Spanish, only got 3 pages translated so far so they won't be going up straight away.
Other languages to follow though,


----------



## Amanda-Jo (Jul 16, 2012)

And thanks to all those that have thanked me for posting on my site in this forum.
Really appreciated.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re:*



Amanda-Jo said:


> Hi Dave. Yes, it's my own website. It's taken 6months to get it to the stage that it's at at the moment.
> I would have put a proper link in myself but I'm not a subscriber to this site and thanks, I have no objections at all.
> Just glad that someone out there likes it and can make use of it.


Added to:Useful and Informative Continental Websites


----------



## Amanda-Jo (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re:*

To autostratus:-
Many thanks for including my little site in your list of very helpful sites.
I would have put this reply on your page but I couldn't find a reply posting form thing.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re:*



Amanda-Jo said:


> To autostratus:-
> Many thanks for including my little site in your list of very helpful sites.
> I would have put this reply on your page but I couldn't find a reply posting form thing.


My pleasure.
There is a Thanks button in the middle of the top line of the post you want to thank. Saves you using up your free posts before you subscribe and reap the many benefits of full membership of this site.

(Oops, too late you've already used up your free posts. :wink: )


----------

